# Posts



## BlackCaptain (May 13, 2003)

Why does our post count not go up when we post in the Bag End section? I've been stuck in the 1360's, and/or 1370's for about 50 posts! I'm sure there's some super big techincal moderaterized reason, but cmon! Haha


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2003)

I am not aware of this. I tested some Bag End threads with random posts and they seem to be counted just fine.

The only sections where post count was disabled are Stuff and Bother, The Green Dragon and New Members.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 13, 2003)

Oh... well then I must have been thinking of the Green Dragon. Oh well! I must have missed something or mis-counted something.


----------



## Lantarion (May 14, 2003)

It troubles me that you care so much about your post count to actually worry about them, BC..


----------



## FREEDOM! (May 14, 2003)

Though i don't care about my post count, I do have a question.

Why don't posts count in the New Members section? I mean I think I know the anwser but could I hear it from a mod?


----------



## Talierin (May 14, 2003)

They're off in there because some people decided they were going to post on every thread just about to increase their post count. Turning it off has majorly helped that problem.


----------



## FREEDOM! (May 14, 2003)

Ok, thanks. THat's what I thought.


----------



## Walter (May 14, 2003)

Hmmm - how about post counts that only count on-topic, Tolkien-related posts?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *Hmmm - how about post counts that only count on-topic, Tolkien-related posts?  *



Then everyone would start posting in the book sections. And we don't want THAT to happen, Walter.


----------



## FREEDOM! (May 14, 2003)

I know that if a thread is moved into a spot where post counts don't count, then the post counts decrease for the people that posted in there.

Does your post count go up any if the post is moved from a place where the post count doesn't count, to a place where it does, does the post counts of those who posted in it go up?

Tell me if that made absolutely no sense.


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 15, 2003)

*Well*

I think its not a good idea to have no post count in the 'New Members' section, there is nothing like being greeted by current members when joining a new forum to make on decide to stay there.

Whereas now, most people on this forum really cant be bothered to say hello.


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 15, 2003)

> Whereas now, most people on this forum really cant be bothered to say hello.



And people would be more likely to greet new members if their post counts went up? Not to sound to self-righteous, but people don't really care about their post counts to that extant, right?


----------



## Talierin (May 15, 2003)

People still say hi to new people, all the threads in there currently have at least two greetings from members to newbies... what not having post counts does is help cut down on people who drag up old newbie threads and post on them, even when these newbies have been around for months


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2003)

I think no one should really worry abut their post count once they hit 100 (avatar ) unless there's something else depending on post count that no one told me about  

and I noticed that all of you already have avatars, so what's the matter? just curiousity?....the point of this forum is an interest in tolkien, and there is a thread on almost every one of his works, so you should be able to find something to post in that counts, right?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

To Frank: I'm sorry you get the impression that people can't be bothered to say hello and to welcome people.
Some do. Some don't.

I don't like the new members threads because they have little substance...no conversation...so I hardly ever post there, unless I KNOW the person who created the thread.

In other areas though, when I see a new member has joined, I sort of...automatically include them in the wider scope of TTF, I don't see them as just new members, I see them as members.
So I guess that means I neglect welcoming sometimes.

I'm sorry if that bothers you. I can't speak for others...but I can say that if I don't welcome people outloud, it's only because I've already welcomed them inside.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2003)

Anyway, as the mucho-post person, I really don't get spammers. . .they just get caught or ignored and they can never catch up with me. . .so why do they bother? 

I think post-counting matters to some people because it is an attention getter, but to most people it is just a novelty. . .Like counting the stairs or the tiles on the ceiling or something like that. . .Or naming all the cats in the wall paper boarder on your room. . .Or filling in the o's in your text book. . .

That sort of thing.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Naming the cats on the wallpaper in your bedroom? When I was a kid I named all the peonies on the wallpaper in our bathroom.  Not the other flowers. Just the peonies.

Anyway, this thread has served it's purpose. I think it should be closed.


----------

